# Thinking on getting 235/45r18



## Rey_2swoll (Dec 30, 2016)

What's up Cruzen. I have a 2015 Cruze lt and I'm trying to buy some new tires. I'm thinking on grabbing 235/45r18 . Just wondering if they will fit with no problem/ no rubbing. Thanks


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Unless the wheels have been changed, you would have to have an LTZ to have 18 inch wheels from factory. 225/45/18 are factory size on the 18's.


----------



## Rey_2swoll (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm running 18s with 225/40r18 on my LT 

I'm trying to find a way to decrease the gap on my wheel wells.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

The factory size of 225/45 will decrease the gap. I don't know if 235's will be too wide or not. I would think they would work myself. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Bdpalmer (Nov 23, 2020)

Rey_2swoll said:


> I'm running 18s with 225/40r18 on my LT
> 
> I'm trying to find a way to decrease the gap on my wheel wells.


 Check into getting the eibach lowering pro kit


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

If you go to a 235 you should go to 40 series or the larger diameter will have adverse effects on mpg and acceleration. Probably should look into 245/40-18, wider and not taller. Tire Rack has charts to compare dimensions of the tires they sell. Might possibly need spacers so you don't create rubbing on the inside.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bdpalmer said:


> Check into getting the eibach lowering pro kit





Striper1 said:


> If you go to a 235 you should go to 40 series or the larger diameter will have adverse effects on mpg and acceleration. Probably should look into 245/40-18, wider and not taller. Tire Rack has charts to compare dimensions of the tires they sell. Might possibly need spacers so you don't create rubbing on the inside.


OP has not been online since Jan 2017

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's 
*Choosing new tires*


----------

